# EnGenius EUB-3701 EXT USB wifi dongle not working



## pigling (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi all,
I am using EnGenius EUB-3701 EXT usb wifi dongle in FreeBSD8.0-Release. This is output when I key in "usbconfig -u 7 -a 2 dump_device_desc":

```
ugen7.2:<802.11 bg WLAN Ralink> at usbus 7, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
    bLength = 0x0012
    bDescriptorType = 0x001
    bcdUSB = 0x0200
    bDeviceClass = 0x0000
    bDeviceSubClass = 0x0000
    bDeviceProtocol = 0x0000
    bMaxPacketSize0 = 0x0040
    idVendor = 0x1740
    idProduct = 0x3701
    bcdDevice = 0x0001
    iManufacturer = 0x0001 <Ralink>
    iProduct = 0x0002 <802.11 bg WLAN>
    iSerialNumber = 0x0000 <no string>
    bNumCOnfigurations = 0x0001
```
I think this is a RT73 driver compatible device so I add following line in /boot/loader.conf:

```
if_rum_load="YES"
```
Then I add followings in /sys/dev/usb/usbdevs and /sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_rum.c

in /sys/dev/usb/usbdevs:

```
vendor ENGENIUS 0x1740 EnGenius
product ENGENIUS EUB3701EXT 0x3701 EUB-3701EXT USB dongle
```
in /sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_rum.c

```
{ USB_VP(USB_VENDOR_ENGENIUS, USB_PRODUCT_ENGENIUS_EUB3701EXT) },
```

After recompiling the kernel, ifconfig command still can't find any wifi device. Has anyone suggestion? Thank.

regards,
qichao


----------



## pigling (Jul 7, 2010)

check with "dmesg" command: 
	
	



```
dmesg | grep rum
```

there is some error:

```
module uhub/rum already exists
module uhub/rum failed to register: 17
```

So I guess that I have mounted the device twice. I delete the line in /boot/loader.conf:

```
if_rum_load="YES"
```

Then reboot, the device can be recognized now. 

But still not clear when I should add 
	
	



```
if_rum_load="YES"
```
 in loader.conf.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 7, 2010)

pigling said:
			
		

> But still not clear when I should add
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When a module has been built into the kernel, it can't be loaded separately.  For example, the generic kernel /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/GENERIC includes the rum device:

```
# USB Wireless
device          rum             # Ralink Technology RT2501USB wireless NICs
device          uath            # Atheros AR5523 wireless NICs
device          ural            # Ralink Technology RT2500USB wireless NICs
device          zyd             # ZyDAS zb1211/zb1211b wireless NICs
```

If you were to remove or comment out the "device rum" line and rebuild the kernel, then that module would not be included in the kernel.  You can load it in /boot/loader.conf or with kldload if_rum.


----------

